# US Army Establishes Master Gunner Identification Badge



## Kraut783 (Jan 30, 2018)

Looks cool....I have no dog in this fight, just posting.


US Army Establishes Master Gunner Identification Badge - Soldier Systems Daily

"Earlier this month, the Honorable Raymond T Oroho, acting Assistant Secretary of the Army for Manpower and Reserve Affairs, signed a memorandum establishing the Master Gunner Identification Badge.  It is intended to be worn on the ASU as well as ACU."



Although there are Master Gunners at all Divisions, the badge is limited to graduates of these seven courses:
-Field Artillery Master Gunner Course
-Master Gunnery-M1/M1A1 Tank Course
-Infantry Fighting Vehicle Master Gunner Course
-Avenger Master Gunner Course
-M1A2 SEP Master Gunner Course
-Stryker Master Gunner Course
-Patriot Master Gunner Course


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 30, 2018)

Sheesh!  Where are you guys going to find room to put that thing?

And the rest of them?  LOL 
(From the linked article)
_Word on the street is that Army will be establishing even more badges this year._


----------



## 256 (Jan 30, 2018)

Sigh...


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jan 30, 2018)

Im waiting on a keyboard badge...X-D


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 30, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Sheesh!  Where are you guys going to find room to put that thing?



We still have an empty back 😎


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2018)

Weak sauce, Army. Step up your game!


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 30, 2018)

A badge for Soldiers who drive to war, nice.


----------



## AWP (Jan 30, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> A badge for Soldiers who drive to war, nice.



The Avenger and Patriot badges are killing me. I'd go Cav before I went ADA.


----------



## Viper1 (Feb 1, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Looks cool....I have no dog in this fight, just posting.
> 
> 
> US Army Establishes Master Gunner Identification Badge - Soldier Systems Daily
> ...


The Master Gunners I served with would not want this.


----------



## DocIllinois (Feb 1, 2018)

Army's 1st female Master Gunner brings weapons training expertise to Reserve unit

Kudos to SFC Saunders, but...

"We're all sustainment, and we're going to start to have to learn how to shoot all this gunnery, so we're going to have to learn how to do this."


I've served in the Army Reserves and we did a fair amount of range time with crew served weapons.  Granted, it was an MP unit.

Does the modern Reserves not observe the 'Your unit has it, somebody qualifies on it' rule for weapon assignment?


----------



## AWP (Feb 1, 2018)

_"learn how to shoot all this gunnery"_ What does this even mean? Am I so dumb I can't recognize a legitimate phrase?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 1, 2018)

I was gonna make some smarmy comment about being in the Navy and the Navy not needing all those badges, but these days they are just as bad....


----------



## Topkick (Feb 1, 2018)

AWP said:


> _"learn how to shoot all this gunnery"_ What does this even mean? Am I so dumb I can't recognize a legitimate phrase?



You beat me to that one. I was literally reading that over and over trying to make it make sense.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 27, 2019)

*- Update -*

Make room on those uniforms folks, they’re here!

First soldiers pin on the Master Gunner Identification Badge


----------



## Teufel (Nov 27, 2019)

How long does it take to earn? This one almost takes two decades of dedication and training.


----------



## AWP (Nov 27, 2019)

For all of my ball busting above, the graduates of the Patriot Master Gunner course know their stuff, especially the Warrants.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2019)

If you can bring 155 HE in 75 meters from my poz and not hit me, you are a Master Gunner.


----------



## oneleggedhumper (Dec 1, 2019)

if you can bring the 155 in and hit me, I will personally transfer the funds before hand so you can buy your new shiny toy.


----------

